# Excel Einsatzprotokoll



## mexxchen007 (27. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Tabelle erstellen die mir immer den aktuellen Standort von Equipment anzeigt. Dazu habe ich ein Arbeitsblatt angelegt, in dem immer nach Datum sortiert alle nötigen Daten eingetragen werden.

Jetzt zum Herausforderung:

In einem anderen Arbeitsblatt soll dann automatisch der neuste Eintrag angezeigt werde. Hier soll nicht eingetragen oder geändert werden könne. DIeses Blatt soll rein eine übersicht sein, wo was ist.

Hoffe das ist verständlich.

Vielen Dank,
Gruß Max


----------



## tombe (27. Oktober 2009)

Hi Max,



> In einem anderen Arbeitsblatt soll dann automatisch der neuste Eintrag angezeigt werde. Hier soll nicht eingetragen oder geändert werden könne. DIeses Blatt soll rein eine übersicht sein, wo was ist.



Du schreibst "...der neueste Eintrag...". Das ist bei mir genau einer und wenn die Tabelle in der das Equipment aufgelistet ist immer nach Datum sortiert angezeigt wird, reicht es doch wenn du einen Verweis auf die erste Zeile der anderen Tabelle machst.

Oder verstehe ich das was falsch?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## mexxchen0007 (27. Oktober 2009)

Nicht ganz. Das "Protokoll" soll so geführt werden, dass die Einträge untereinander gemacht werden. also: 1. Zeil: 12.10.2009; 2. Zeile: 13.10.2009 3. Zeile: 15.10.2009 etc

hinzukommt, dass es ja auch verschiedenes Equipment gibt.  Es soll als eine Art Verlaufsprotokoll geführt werden. Beispiel:

12.10.2009 / Box A / Location X
12.10.2009 / Box B / Location Y
24.10.2009 / Box A / Location Z
25.10.2009 / Box A / Location Y
25.10.2009 / Box B / Location XYZ

Das Übersichtsdokument hingegen soll mir nur angeben:

Box A / Location Y (Weil es der jüngste Eintrag ist).
Box B / Location XYZ (Weil es der Jüngste eintrag ist).

Diese Angaben ändern sich ja stetig, da neue Einträge mit der Zeit erfolgen.


----------



## tombe (28. Oktober 2009)

So habe nochmal was anderes gebastelt.

In Tabelle 1 werden jetzt die Angaben (Datum, Gerät, Standort) gemacht. Wobei in Spalte A das Datum stehen muss, bei den anderen 2 Angaben ist es egal. Weiter ist wichtig das der erste Eintrag in Zeile 1 gemacht wird oder die Zelle "A1" zumindest nicht leer ist.

Ausgewertet und in Tabelle 2 übertragen wird dann alles durch ein Makro.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas Ramel (29. Oktober 2009)

Grüezi zusammen

Das Ganze könnte man auch sehr schön mit einer Pivot-Tabelle als Auswertung angehen die Pro Artikel immer den Ort und das jüngste Datum anzeigt.

Dei muss dann nur jedesmal aktualisiert werden, oder man lässt dies über ein kleines VBA-Makro automatisch tun.


----------

